# What's your favorite SM Chapter?



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

A pretty simple question, but I encourage posters to explain why they like their favorite Space Marine Chapter. Whether its the color scheme, combat doctrine, organization, primarch, or the overall feel of the chapter, give a few reasons why you like them so much. If you're like me and have trouble picking just one, write about two or three (but try not to go overboard!). And if the Emperor's lapdogs aren't your thing, talk about those blood thirsty chaos brethren you love so much 



I'll go first:

Imperial Fists. Brilliant siege tacticians, masters of defence, very stubborn and don't like the codex astartes. Very straight forward, "I want recruits, not vassals", and have very unique successors that always kept me enthralled in the stories. Plus they give me great ideas for my homebrew chapter, which is in fact quite different from the IF. Plus, in the few moments in history, they make yellow look so freakin cool.

Night Lords. Read Soul Hunter and was hooked. Masters of terror and stealth, plus they live in complete darkness. While battles of attrition and defence are fun and whatnot, its great to send a few squads of these bad boys to tear everything apart. Konrad Kurze also has a great story and I can somewhat relate to his mindset and personality (although I'm not out destroying worlds nor plan to do so :/)

So like I said, 1-3 chapters/chaos warbands that you like.

Your turn!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Salamanders.
I just love flamethrowers.
Thousand sons.
I just love soulless automatons.
World eaters
I just love killing maiming and burning.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Iron warriors- Like their colour scheme and overall fluff.

Blood Angels- Again I quite like the fluff about them and sanguinus. They also happen to be the first models I ever painted, when they came in the one pose models.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dark Angels, love the fluff behind them and their overall appearance, think The Lion is awesome with a really well developed personality and love the uncertainty in their past, really interesting chapter


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Fire hawks , aka legion of the damned 
just love the fluff , shame theyre not that good on table


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

BA: Just love teh colour scheme and combat doctrine.

SW: The most "human" chapter. They eat, drink, sleep and tell jokes. What more do you want!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dark Angels. The Sons of the Lion and no other!
Except for Raven Guard and Crimson Fists - they're cool.
And of course the Black Typhoons (see sig for more details  )


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Space Wolves: Vikings in Power Armour!

Seriously, what's more to ask from a SM Chapter?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Really? Another one of these threads?

Anyway, all you need to do is see my sig and my avatar for what is my favourite chapter. Salamanders, Ultramarines and Blood Angels are close behind, but the Rout will always claim top spot.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Salamanders: Big hammer.

Ultramarines: Cause, well, they are the Ultramarines. 

Space Wolves: Drunk space vikings. In power armor. What could get more awesome? 

Grey Knights: =][= -Classified by the Ordo Malleus- =][= 

+ Pretty much all the loyalist 1st founding Chapter.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I sure we have had this sort of thread a few times but I say what everyone already knows:

World eaters
BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm assuming the OP means loyalists - he said chapters, and as there aren't any chaos _chapters_ that means loyalists. Chaos ¬_¬


----------



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry if this is one of those threads. I'm trying to alleviate my own boredom, and was just looking for some mild amusement. And I did state chaos warbands would be included in this discussion, and assumed that also covered legions, renegades and cults.

But hey, this is all just for fun.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

My bad >_<


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The Imperial Fists, the true heirs of the Imperium, not the god damn Ultramarines.


----------



## darkbubba (Apr 20, 2011)

I love the whole idea behind the Black Templars it appeals to the history major in me. The Ultramarines because they will be my first army and I love the McNeil books and the Salamanders because I like the Kyme books.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Space Wolves, because norse mythology is awesome and so are beards, beer and big ass axes.

Followed by World Eaters: simply because of Kharn, Angron and the general mindless violence that the legion embodies

Followed by Black Templars, knights of the imperium, GK can shove it, the Templars are much more awesome.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Charcharodons/Space Sharks, thanks in part to Tyberos the Red Wake. Hell, practically any of the chapters that took part in the Badab War.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Novamarines ! 

Seriously I like the quartered paint scheme, and I see potential for some awesome fluff their. Also They are from the Ultramarines who are my favorite legion.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Traitor/Chaos:
Thousand Sons: Tzeentch is my favorite Chaos God and I also love their egyptian/arabic theme. Plus in RPG games I usually play as some sort of magic-user.

Iron warriors: IMO they seem the most organized after the Heresy. They have the majority of the Titan Legions (including Dies Irae) and I love the WH0K fascination with machines.

Loyalist/Imperium:
Grey Knights (If you count them) : They seem like they are a HUGE advantage to the "good guys" even without the Ward crap.

will write more when i get more time


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

The Fire Lords. Big weaponry and go head long into a battle while their incendary bombs are still burning.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Salamanders:* The color scheme, the hunt for artifacts left by Vulkan, the mastercrafting tradition, and the fact that they care for the humans they protect (so much so that they'll go up against other chapters). 

*Ultramarines:* The McNeil omnibus was the first 40K book that I read and first impressions are powerful. I'll always have a soft spot for them.

*Blood Ravens:* I love the color scheme, the search for knowledge (and mysterious past), and some of the fluff (not all of it).


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

*Salamanders:* I like green, I like fire and I like things being set on fire. That should probably be enough, but I also like big clumpy 2 handed weapons, such as hammers and claymores. The blacksmithing angle gives me a fluffy reason to indulge in this. The 'self sufficiency' mandate of the Promethean cult is also pretty cool. 

*Sons of Medusa:* Love their colour scheme and their fluff. Very nearly picked these over salamanders for my army, but the allure of the lizards was too strong.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Chaos doesn't have chapters? Sure they do. There's far better benefits and insurance with chaos, so there's a constant stream recruited from the loyalists. A whole chapter may not fall too often, but they do fall.

But. Favourite loyalist chapter is the Chapter 666. These guys are hard working! 

Second to that, Imperial Fists and any of their successors are also excellent, with nobility and a measure of dignity, even if the Imperial Fists are messed up by Dorn's guilt and subsequent loss and the Black Templar's crazy zealotry.

For those of the Chaos persuasion; Alpha Legion, followed by Black Legion, as Alpharius is a good man of mystery, and the Black Legion is an immense, powerful beast of a legion.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Mine would have to be the Iron Snakes.

Purley because of the book. 1 of the best books i have read about the Space Marines.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Ultramarines:
I like the color blue and I also like the sorta Roman base they have.

Black Templars:
I like the color scheme and knight-feel of them.

Death Guard:
Nurgle is awesome.

Death Guard subfactions:
see reason for _Deathguard_


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

Blood Angels for sure. (Space Vampires dude!!!!!)

Second favorite would have to be the Raven Guard, I mean, you don't see them until you're dead.....then you're not seein' much of anything


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I am currently in a bad place in regards to this -- for three legions have taken my soul and fight for it daily.

Word Bearers - Everything religious appeals to me in some fundamental way. Some claim they appear weak, I feel they appear strong. Had the Emperor not done what he done, then you couldn't have beaten these guys away from with him with a stick. Now that they follow gods that are far more worthy of their devotion, they are often times very unique and very interesting.

Death Guard - I have always followed Grandfather Nurgle. Khorne often appeals to the "don't give a fuck" in a me, but Nurgle and his despair and bitterness always appeal to the more well ... bitter part of me. Not to mention I have always perferred the slow, methodical, infantry-slogging tactics -- thus the Death Guard are probably one of my favorite.

Night Lord - They spit in the face of the False Emperor and the Dark Gods. Fuck them both, they say. Their fluff is awsome, I read Soul Hunter and I had a sudden urge to want to write about them -- these Rebel Astartes without a true cause.


One day -- one of these will win, but right now they are closely tied.


----------



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

I enjoy a bit of Nurgly Goodness my self from time to time, but those thousand sons are pretty sweet with their magic stuff. I think Primarch/deity/leader personalities play a big part in why we like or dislike certain chapters or legions.

For example, Fulgrim. Mr. Perfect worshipping whatever the hell Slaanesh decides it is at the time.

Surely some people care for the Emperor's Children and their Primarch, I however am not one of them :/

In the mean time,

FRIENDLY BANTER FOR THE FRIENDLY BANTER GOD!


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Loyalist - The Deathwatch - Great colour scheme, best of the best equipment, lots of awesome cross chapter rivalries and they are also the most badass alien hunters around  

For chaos - Night lords - Psychological warfare and terror tactics before a good fight.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Loyalist? I like the Flesh Tearers, to me they seem like 1 step away from giving themselves over to Khorne, which is also why i like the Space Wolves (that, and they were my 1st ever purchases from GW)

Traitor? Thousand Sons, Love the background to these guys, and also Death Guard. why? what more could you want than pus and goo on your space marines?


----------



## Electric-Ashes (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to admit I had some intrest in the Mortifactors. When they were first introduced in the Warriors of Ultramar book I was worried that they were just going to be a strawman designed to make the Ultramarines look good. I got some enjoyment out of the fact that not only did the Deathwatch captain actually trust their rituals but that their rituals actually worked!

However it's the Blood Ravens that are my favorite chapter, mainly because it's the one I'm most familiar with.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I like Space Wolves because they are angry, quick tempered, grumpy old gits, but well-hard and like their beer.... just like me really! :drinks:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Loyalist: hmmm...tricky...has to be Grey knights, but if your fussy about grey knights not actually being space marines its followed by Exorcists.

Traditor: BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! World Eaters!


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Loyalists: Alpha Legion
Chaos: Alpha Legion...

I do like the idea behind pre-Heresy Thousand Sons and the imagery of the Blood Angels, too, but it has always been 20th legion for me  IMO they make the most sense as a chapter/warband/legion anyway. Often we read about a chapter defeating some planet's rebel PDF or cultist forces or something like that - a thousand guys against hundreds of thousands, maybe millions?! A 40k Space Marine chapter would get it's ass handed to it by 2k China or Russia, what difference would they make in a planet-wide rebellion? Nada. 
The way the Alpha Legion is described to operate, it could theoretically have a chance of success (albeit a pretty darn small chance). 

Alpha Legion also has it's unique Primarch thing going on, they are sensible and think for themselves (not fanatics like the rest of the humans in 40k), they have funny/impressive colour scheme, I like lizards (like hydrae) _and_ their name is maybe the coolest there is. So yeah, I like 'em


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Why do people keep stating their favourite Traitor Legion?

The question is favourite SM Chapter.

Anyway, my favourite Space Marine Chapter is ... a dead one.

Oh yeah, I said it, lol.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

> Why do people keep stating their favourite Traitor Legion?
> 
> The question is favourite SM Chapter.





Cuinlan said:


> And if the Emperor's lapdogs aren't your thing, talk about those blood thirsty chaos brethren you love so much


Also, there no longer are legions, Imperial Fists, World Eaters, Thousand Sons, Alpha Legion etc are all warbands now, not legions though they still use the original legion's name (and I know you knew that already).


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

SPESS BUNNEHS!!! Carrots for the Allfather! Ears of Russ! We fight Chaos in the name of the Great Eared One!

Canis Bunnyborn, Bucktoothrider. Curse of the Bunnyfen. Bloodnails, Skynails. Thunderbunny Cavalry, Fenrisian Bunnies... etc. ect. etc.


----------



## Erik_Morkai (May 2, 2011)

Space Wolves: Big axes, werewolves and beer. A match made in heaven

Raven Guard/Alpha Legion: Always had a soft spot for the sneaky bastards

Night Lords: Like a bunch of murderous Batman...on acid.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

ULTRAMARINES! Not only do i love the blue paint scheme, but i like the fact that they seem to be the go to guys for the imperium, having the largest amount of successor chapters of all the original legions. i mean they were so awesome during the heresy that Horus purposefully planned his whole campaign so that he wouldn't have to fight them. did I mention they made a movie about them? must be the best if they had a movie made about them.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I love the Ultramarines!!!! I really like the fluff for Alpha legion and TS because both should and could(that is alpha legion) turn Loyalist again.

Doc


----------

